# Birds wont go to bed



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

I Have five, 2.5 month old hens. I finally finished their pen and had them out side all day yesterday and today for the first time. They have been outside before, just not all day and in a temporary pen. Last night and tonight I had to physically put them in the coop. They are parked right outside the door. I know they can get in, I've seen them go in and out. Not sure what to do...


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Noir said:


> I Have five, 2.5 month old hens. I finally finished their pen and had them out side all day yesterday and today for the first time. They have been outside before, just not all day and in a temporary pen. Last night and tonight I had to physically put them in the coop. They are parked right outside the door. I know they can get in, I've seen them go in and out. Not sure what to do...


Keep them confined inside the new coop for a week until they get used to sleeping there and on the inside roosting to be found there. Then let them out and see how they do come roosting time.


----------



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

They have been in the coop for about a month now.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Noir said:


> They have been in the coop for about a month now.


That sounds a liitle strange. They should be wanting to roost in there at night. Can you post a pick of your coop? Is there enough roosting room?


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe something got in there and spooked them


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would close them up in the coop for a couple days then try again. Yes I see you said they were cooped for the last couple months, but the birds are only about 10 weeks old, they need to be taught the coop is their safe place and home not just their brooder.


----------



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies! I kept them in all week. I'm going to put them outside tomorrow and see how they do. This is their roosting area


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

I had the same problem recently, my flock would not go back to the coop at night and chasing 8 birds all going different directions was rough lol. I got them all into the coop and locked them up for a week. Normally they free range everyday. After this week, I let them back out to free range during the day and I have been on a very solid schedule of going to the coop to lock them up at 6:30 every night. This gives me enough light to do the chores and is early enough that they have not gone up into the trees to roost yet. Now, three weeks later, at 6:30 they are all milling around the coop when I go down to close them in, or when they see me come out of the house and head for the coop they all follow me down. My boyfriend likes to laugh at me because now rather than me having to chase them, they all follow me down in a nice line. Lol. For me it really was about showing them "home" and getting them on a time schedule and into a routine. I also know my hens are not laying elsewhere, I collect eggs in the morning if there are any and then when I go to put them up, there are new eggs so I know the hens now know where to lay without having to be locked up. I live in a very wooded area so the flock will go free range off where I won't even see them for a few hours (although I normally hear them, and generally know about where they are because my dog goes back and forth from the house to the flock while they're out I guess he's checking up on them lol) but at 6:30 they are always around, ready to go to the coop. Concentrate on getting a good routine. Good luck!


----------



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

After being in for a week, they went inside on their own! Woohoo! Thanks for the help!


----------



## crabapple (Oct 27, 2013)

I am a little strange in that my garden & fowl are 18 miles from house.
No Worries! My brothers live on 4 different 5 acre lots around my 10 acres & one brother feeds & water the animals when I am not on the farm.
But we have had no problems with the new hens, maybe it is because they follow the older hens & cock.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Mine had a time for awhile when they wouldn't head to bed. I found that if I took a small can with some corn in it, all of them would run in for the corn. So now when it comes bed time they get some corn. This keeps them knowing bed time means a snack before settling down for the night.


----------

